# The difference between Baylor and Tennessee (Art and Butch)



## BuckNasty83 (May 30, 2016)

http://gridironnow.com/comparing-tennessee-baylor-sexual-assault-allegations/


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2016)

And this from the same page.

http://gridironnow.com/problems-with-tennessee-athletics-means-heads-should-roll/


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And this from the same page.
> 
> http://gridironnow.com/problems-with-tennessee-athletics-means-heads-should-roll/



Old news from February. That's over and done I believe. My op was for those calling for Jones' head.  He has done what he's supposed to do.  Immediately.

"There are observers who are starting to point the finger at Vols coach Butch Jones. Actually, when it has come to team discipline, he has done what he has needed to do. In each case with an arrest, he has suspended the party involved until an investigation has been completed. If charges are dropped, the player is reinstated, as he should be. If the case goes forward, the player is kicked


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2016)

Tennessee and the Butch sux!!!If you like having a sawed off, red faced, crooked yankee as your coach more power to you then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And this from the same page.
> 
> http://gridironnow.com/problems-with-tennessee-athletics-means-heads-should-roll/



Not to mention let's compare the duration of event's. Baylor was over a couple of incidents. 10RC's problems have been ongoing and repeatedly happening for years. 

But that's ok, when it made it to the media Butch laid off a couple of fella's. 

Daily Vols Suck

Thanks for posting. 

Hope this helps. 

Where is Slayer btw? He's slacking on this one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> http://gridironnow.com/comparing-tennessee-baylor-sexual-assault-allegations/



Difference?? 

The ONLY 2 difference's I see is Baylor fired their coach. And the other is Butch had 2 of his players rough up another one that was trying to help a rape victim.. 

I guess your little story from the Gridiron left out some details.. 

The Vols are a pathetic excuse for a University. That is why they are being sued for years and years of abusive behavior towards women.. 

So desperate to be "Back".. 

PATHETIC VOLS!


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2016)

The difference between Baylor and UT is UT stole all of Baylor's bricks. No wall at Baylor.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 31, 2016)

No difference


----------



## AccUbonD (May 31, 2016)

The comments in this thread is way off the facts, especially involving the big orange. I see no reason to even correct any of it, but I will say this

Brick by Brick!!

And.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Blah blah blah same old song n dance. 10rc fan talking about facts/truth uga fans bashing and disagreeing overlooking the true facts on this topic. Jones didn't play any offenders..Baylor played most if not all of the guys that got in trouble there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Blah blah blah same old song n dance. 10rc fan talking about facts/truth uga fans bashing and disagreeing overlooking the true facts on this topic. Jones didn't play any offenders..Baylor played most if not all of the guys that got in trouble there.



Yep... BLAH.. BLAH.... BLAH...

Vols posting articles to help themselves cope with the fact they cheer for a sorry program that has been allowing misconduct to take place for too long...

And YOUR facts are no different then the articles we post. You Vols just look for ones that take your side.. 

Desperate times in Knoxville..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... BLAH.. BLAH.... BLAH...
> 
> Vols posting articles to help themselves cope with the fact they cheer for a sorry program that has been allowing misconduct to take place for too long...
> 
> ...



Working on your excuses for this season I guess is why it took you almost a day to join in here? Hope they are good ones!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Working on your excuses for this season I guess is why it took you almost a day to join in here? Hope they are good ones!



Excuses.. Like the "We're using nothing but Freshman" argument we've heard from you Vols for the last decade.. Or, it's not Butch's fault. He replaced the coordinators that were messing up.. 

You Vols are full of excuses! That's why your blinders are on concerning all of the allegations going against UT... 1st sign of desperation!

And you know, you just jumped into this thread.. What's your excuse, be bopping around in the mountains with your little funny cars?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

I don't know that anyone I know rivals you..and that's not a good thing man. Seriously.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't know that anyone I know rivals you..and that's not a good thing man. Seriously.



I already have something that the Vols you know don't have.. A full set of teeth!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I already have something that the Vols you know don't have.. A full set of teeth!




And parents that are from a different family tree!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I already have something that the Vols you know don't have.. A full set of teeth!



Exactly my point but youll never get it...


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And parents that are from a different family tree!



So you can call out other forum members parents now? Are you related to the mods or they just don't care bec your a dawg fan?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So you can call out other forum members parents now? Are you related to the mods or they just don't care bec your a dawg fan?



Forum members??? Who's parents did I call out? 

You need a reading lesson? It said "Vols you know"... Good reach but no personal attack, sorry... Keep trying! Desperate Vols reaching..


----------



## Horns (May 31, 2016)

I say the biggest difference between the coaches is that one hasn't been fired yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

Horns said:


> I say the biggest difference between the coaches is that one hasn't been fired yet



Not going to happen! They are turning a blind eye to Butch and hoping he can bring them that 10 win season they have been longing for the last decade..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Forum members??? Who's parents did I call out?
> 
> You need a reading lesson? It said "Vols you know"... Good reach but no personal attack, sorry... Keep trying! Desperate Vols reaching..



Youre still in with the big wigs youre invincible haha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Forum members??? Who's parents did I call out?
> 
> You need a reading lesson? It said "Vols you know"... Good reach but no personal attack, sorry... Keep trying! Desperate Vols reaching..



Yep...

Watch it slayer.. Saying "Vols Suck" could be a personal attack..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Youre still in with the big wigs youre invincible haha!




Kind of like Butch Jones...


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Back on topic Jones wont take the fall if anyone even does. Itll be hart. Jones as the coach did what he was supposed to which was suspend the players. These coaches get into trouble by turning a blind eye ie refusing to punish the players.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Back on topic Jones wont take the fall if anyone even does. Itll be hart. Jones as the coach did what he was supposed to which was suspend the players. These coaches get into trouble by turning a blind eye ie refusing to punish the players.



What if a coach has his players assault another one for helping a rape victim? 

I guess that's ok..


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2016)

They do a lot better PR work in Knoxville than they do in Waco.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

> Benjamin Allbright ‎@AllbrightNFL
> Baylor looks to be starting doing the right thing... your move Tennessee...
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty funny tweets in the same article..
Yep, these guys don't know anything either..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What if a coach has his players assault another one for helping a rape victim?
> 
> I guess that's ok..



Unless you know more than the rest of us theres no proof of that soooooooo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Youre still in with the big wigs youre invincible haha!



I've met a ton of them and not a one of them wears a wig, that I could tell.


----------



## doenightmare (May 31, 2016)

One team crowing that their school's abuse of women isn't quite as bad as another one's  -smh.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

I could make a gt womens joke but I wont.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> One team crowing that their school's abuse of women isn't quite as bad as another one's  -smh.





toyota4x4h said:


> I could make a gt womens joke but I wont.



See!!! Women are just a joke to 10RC'ers...


----------



## Horns (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Back on topic Jones wont take the fall if anyone even does. Itll be hart. Jones as the coach did what he was supposed to which was suspend the players. These coaches get into trouble by turning a blind eye ie refusing to punish the players.



Was there something fishy about Butch and the police? Seems like I remember there was but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Horns said:


> Was there something fishy about Butch and the police? Seems like I remember there was but can't put my finger on it.



Just that the police chief called jones directly a few times when the boys got into trouble.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

Horns said:


> Was there something fishy about Butch and the police? Seems like I remember there was but can't put my finger on it.



Yeah, the Sheriff talking to the coach before the investigators had a chance to interview the 2 football players concerning the "RAPE"!

You know.. A heads up..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just that the police chief called jones directly a few times when the boys got into trouble.



Nice spin!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See!!! Women are just a joke to 10RC'ers...



They were made to cook and produce offspring! Tech don't have any lookers there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, the Sheriff talking to the coach before the investigators had a chance to interview the 2 football players concerning the "RAPE"!
> 
> You know.. A heads up..



Jones has control of the program unlike these other coaches it would seem no??


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Unless you know more than the rest of us theres no proof of that soooooooo





Williams and Johnson were both charged with rape and are facing separate trials in June and July, respectively.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Jones has control of the program unlike these other coaches it would seem no??




You don't have a problem with an insider (mole) informing the coach that investigators were coming?? 

And you made fun of my integrity..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Williams and Johnson were both charged with rape and are facing separate trials in June and July, respectively.



Yes but that doesn't prove to me Jones told the one kid to keep quit or other players to harass him? Both of them were kicked off so no violations for playing felons. They wont be convicted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes but that doesn't prove to me Jones told the one kid to keep quit or other players to harass him? Both of them were kicked off so no violations for playing felons. They wont be convicted.



Of course not.. Butch already has the Sheriff on the payroll!


----------



## Horns (May 31, 2016)

I wanted to see to spin about the police. He came prepared


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

Horns said:


> I wanted to see to spin about the police. He came prepared



Nah... It's the same crap he said before.. This is also the same guy that doesn't care what the kids do as long as they win..


----------



## doenightmare (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See!!! Women are just a joke to 10RC'ers...



Yep - and my avatar says different. And they all have their teefers. 

Been neutral on the vols sux craze but I'm on-board - VOLS SUX


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't have a problem with an insider (mole) informing the coach that investigators were coming??
> 
> And you made fun of my integrity..



Id bet it happens at every school. Look up Clay Travis..hes doing stories about college recruiting and player benefits. It happens everywhere.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Yep - and my avatar says different. And they all have their teefers.
> 
> Been neutral on the vols sux craze but I'm on-board - VOLS SUX






The folks from Tennessee say those teffers get in the way..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Id bet it happens at every school. Look up Clay Travis..hes doing stories about college recruiting and player benefits. It happens everywhere.



What else would you say?? Just like a liberal..

Well, they are doing this behavior at UT so it must be happening everywhere..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Yep - and my avatar says different. And they all have their teefers.
> 
> Been neutral on the vols sux craze but I'm on-board - VOLS SUX



I cant exactly see them good but a guy I work withs daughter was a varsity cheerleader there I think she graduated last year but Im not sure..anyway shes a looker for sure!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What else would you say?? Just like a liberal..
> 
> Well, they are doing this behavior at UT so it must be happening everywhere..



Its interesting the stories Clay is receiving. Even in d-2 kids have access to money and cars. So yes its happening everywhere.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its interesting the stories Clay is receiving. Even in d-2 kids have access to money and cars. So yes its happening everywhere.



Spinning again? What does that have to do with the Sheriff going back on his "Oath of office" to inform Butch investigators were coming to interview the accused? In what world is that ok with you? What if it was your daughter?


----------



## doenightmare (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The folks from Tennessee say those teffers get in the way..



oh my - 

This place is gonna be fun when uga and 10RC actually play ball. BTW - what the heck is 10RC?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> oh my -
> 
> This place is gonna be fun when uga and 10RC actually play ball. BTW - what the heck is 10RC?



The folks from Tennessee aren't known for high IQ's..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Blah blah blah same old song n dance. 10rc fan talking about facts/truth uga fans bashing and disagreeing overlooking the true facts on this topic. Jones didn't play any offenders..Baylor played most if not all of the guys that got in trouble there.


This. Butch immediately dealt with the accused. Suspended all involved.  They only returned when their names was clear.  Heck AJ Johnson was the life of our D. He still hasn't gone to court,  but Butch never allowed him to play,  even though he was the best player on the D, probably a first round pick,  and his SR. Year. 

Baylor tried to cover things up.  Acted like it was nothing and allowed the kids to play. That's rewards for bad behavior. No u similarities there folks.

And to those saying is been going on for years? I guess your referring to the Manning incident? That woman did that habitually. I know as a rival fan base it might be fun to stretch this out,  but yall know good and we'll is not what the media is trying to paint it as. 

With UGA paying rappers, giving them booze, and condoms,  the good Lord only knows what's going on down there. Thought Athens was supposed to be classy? That's a pretty low standard for a spring game attendance. Wonder what they are doing to sign players?  Smart can't be clean coming from the Saban tree. It's well known,  it's a dirty program. The man hired Kiffin, enough said


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

Horns said:


> I say the biggest difference between the coaches is that one hasn't been fired yet



Why should Butch be fired?  Please, elaborate


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2016)

you gonna be  one sad dude come November........LOl


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2016)

November rain


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2016)

Hehe


----------



## Horns (May 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why should Butch be fired?  Please, elaborate



Well being in cahoots with the sheriff is pretty bad


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What if a coach has his players assault another one for helping a rape victim?
> 
> I guess that's ok..



You really think,  Butch did that?  Come on.  It's already been stated that Butch told everyone to stay away.  He was even in the locker room "clowning" with the team after that. 

It's a catch 22. Kurt Punched him for accusing his brother and bringing this attention to the team.  Understandable,  you protect your family. 

The other did what he right was right and reported it. 

No wrong in either one,  but you can't say you blame Maggit for roughing the kid up on a floozy's word. 

Half these "victims" are looking for money,  I believe.  Some of them have already decided to drop it.  AJ rapping a girl don't match up.  Especially his teammates gf. He was a community stand out and a super star on campus.  Why rape a girl when he could get it from others?  Obviously wouldn't get away with it.  

I think she partied too hard, wanted AJ enough to allow Williams to join,  or be present. Someone correct me if I'm wrong,  but I believe no forcible contact was found.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course not.. Butch already has the Sheriff on the payroll!



Oh please.  Since when is it unusual for the cops to call the head ball coach? The parents pretty much turn their kids over to the coach and most are adults anyway. The coach is the most immediate "custodian"( so to speak) available.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... It's the same crap he said before.. This is also the same guy that doesn't care what the kids do as long as they win..



He wants to win so bad that he kicks everyone off the team?  Sounds desperate to me.  Yep. Butcher father was chief of police. He is a high character guy.  It's not hard to spot the sleez balls.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

Horns said:


> Well being in cahoots with the sheriff is pretty bad



Read my other post


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

And for the record. 

IF THIS STUFF IS TRUE, ANYONE AND EVERYONE NEEDS TO SUFFER.


----------



## Horns (May 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Read my other post



No thanks


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

Didn't work.  How do you double quote


----------



## Matthew6 (May 31, 2016)

daily volsux from walnut creek california.


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2016)

I don't know what went all wrong in Knoxville, but I don't think we will ever know the truth.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh please.  Since when is it unusual for the cops to call the head ball coach? The parents pretty much turn their kids over to the coach and most are adults anyway. The coach is the most immediate "custodian"( so to speak) available.





Horns said:


> No thanks





KyDawg said:


> I don't know what went all wrong in Knoxville, but I don't think we will ever know the truth.


I hope most is figured out


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I hope most is figured out



The only thing figured out is...........Tennessee sux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And to those saying is been going on for years? I guess your referring to the Manning incident? That woman did that habitually. I know as a rival fan base it might be fun to stretch this out,  but yall know good and we'll is not what the media is trying to paint it as.
> 
> With UGA paying rappers, giving them booze, and condoms,  the good Lord only knows what's going on down there. Thought Athens was supposed to be classy? That's a pretty low standard for a spring game attendance.



Saying it's been going on for years... Hello..... There is a FEDERAL INVESTIGATION going on right now! For YEARS of abuse towards women and the constant cover ups and/or hush money.. 



> In February, a Title IX lawsuit was filed against Tennessee by eight women. Seven of the women claimed that UT men's basketball and football players sexually assaulted them. The women claimed the athletics department created a hostile environment and favored athletes, particularly football players, in its investigations and student judiciary process.



You Vols are something else.. I swear, I can't get the picture of bugs bunny shining a flashlight through Daffy's head and seeing light on the other side... 

And I would rather have a University hand out "protection" instead of what the Vols do.. A bag of ice for the blackeye, the morning after pill and a bag of cash.. 

Vols are SCUM!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh please.  Since when is it unusual for the cops to call the head ball coach? The parents pretty much turn their kids over to the coach and most are adults anyway. The coach is the most immediate "custodian"( so to speak) available.



In ANY Criminal case! It's the law!!!!!!

It was being investigated as a "RAPE" case.. Under no circumstance should the Sheriff (OF ALL PEOPLE) call his buddy and let him now that investigators were heading his way.. Could you imagine if this happened in every rape case. Heck, in ANY criminal case.. 





> Butch Jones added that his father was a chief of police for 37 years, an uncle was a law enforcement officer, and he has a "great deal" of friends within the FBI.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> In ANY Criminal case! It's the law!!!!!!
> 
> It was being investigated as a "RAPE" case.. Under no circumstance should the Sheriff (OF ALL PEOPLE) call his buddy and let him now that investigators were heading his way.. Could you imagine if this happened in every rape case. Heck, in ANY criminal case..



You need to calm down. We are talking about Vols. They simply don't know any better. They are just simple minded folk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to calm down. We are talking about Vols. They simply don't know any better. They are just simple minded folk.




Handicapped from the neck, up??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Handicapped from the neck, up??



 Cranially deficient.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why should Butch be fired?  Please, elaborate



'cause he is a brick short...


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This. Butch immediately dealt with the accused. Suspended all involved.  They only returned when their names was clear.  Heck AJ Johnson was the life of our D. He still hasn't gone to court,  but Butch never allowed him to play,  even though he was the best player on the D, probably a first round pick,  and his SR. Year.
> 
> Baylor tried to cover things up.  Acted like it was nothing and allowed the kids to play. That's rewards for bad behavior. No u similarities there folks.
> 
> ...



Yeah we paid a rapper to perform. He had a list of items that he wanted as a standard contract. He got his stuff. Now our AD apologizes for it. Has yours apologized for the title 9 investigation? The culture that has been going on for years? I think not. And by the way, your situation is worse than UGA's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> And by the way, your situation is worse than UGA's.



There is no situation at UGA.. He's simply trying to compare the 2 and justify the crap that is going on at UT.. 

Liberals do it all the time!


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is no situation at UGA.. He's simply trying to compare the 2 and justify the crap that is going on at UT..
> 
> Liberals do it all the time!



I know but sometimes people try to compare apples to oranges. It doesn't work though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> I know but sometimes people try to compare apples to oranges. It doesn't work though.



Consider the source... A desperate vol.. That's as low as they go...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 1, 2016)

I give up.  There is no point in making points when everything is flipped,  turned upside down and portrayed by foes, the media, and money snatchers want it to be. I'll be glad when this is over.  If they are proved innocent, yall will still cry  UT is dirty. The only dirt that's been here was Kiffin and the son of Vince Dooley


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

I still think it's just women who didn't get what they wanted and went after the guys. I mean one of em had just had sex..with another player her bf..then had sex with aj haha. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll wait till the official report comes out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll wait till the official report comes out.



Which one?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 2, 2016)

Daily Vols suck!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I give up.  There is no point in making points when everything is flipped,  turned upside down and portrayed by foes, the media, and money snatchers want it to be. I'll be glad when this is over.  If they are proved innocent, yall will still cry  UT is dirty. The only dirt that's been here was Kiffin and the son of Vince Dooley



Only Dirt...  UT's crooked days go farther than Phil Fulmer.. Ask Bama fans about that.. Again, you just say stuff that is not true or fact! The Vols will do ANYTHING to win. It's been proven in the past. 



toyota4x4h said:


> I still think it's just women who didn't get what they wanted and went after the guys. I mean one of em had just had sex..with another player her bf..then had sex with aj haha. Sounds like a winner.



Sounds like a college kid to me that had a choice and then didn't get a choice.. So, would you be calling the players a "winner" for having sex with multiple girls?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll wait till the official report comes out.



Official Report.. We saw lots of those with Penn State and we're still finding stuff out.. This will be covered up as tightly as UT can squeeze it..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like a college kid to me that had a choice and then didn't get a choice.. So, would you be calling the players a "winner" for having sex with multiple girls?



How do you know she didn't have a choice on the second guy? Her word? Come on you know or knew girls like that. Heck I went to hs with a girl that attended uga and ran thru the whole football team basically in 05 and she was dang proud. Happens at every school. I don't put it past a girl to play the system for money. Its amazing to me what ppl will do for money these days..even tarnish their own name. I call the players normal guys bec if I were in their situation and had em throwing themselves at me I probably would


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> How do you know she didn't have a choice on the second guy? Her word? Come on you know or knew girls like that. Heck I went to hs with a girl that attended uga and ran thru the whole football team basically in 05 and she was dang proud. Happens at every school. I don't put it past a girl to play the system for money. Its amazing to me what ppl will do for money these days..even tarnish their own name. I call the players normal guys bec if I were in their situation and had em throwing themselves at me I probably would




I don't, but I'll take her word over yours or the Thug.. 

So, it's ok for a guy to sleep around in college but a girl can't?? Double standard?

So typical of a Vol... Pathetic..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't, but I'll take her word over yours or the Thug..
> 
> So, it's ok for a guy to sleep around in college but a girl can't?? Double standard?
> 
> So typical of a Vol... Pathetic..



No nothing wrong with a girl liking it as much as a guy. More power to her. But a woman can suck all your money dry just by saying she was assaulted or raped when about 95% of the time she actually wasn't..she just got her feelings hurt that the guy she liked was givin it to another girl. Duke lacrosse is a perfect example. Not taking away from the actual rapes that happen just so yall know. But until I get the whole story I feel like its a witch hunt. You would too if it was going on in Athens.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only Dirt...  UT's crooked days go farther than Phil Fulmer.. Ask Bama fans about that.. Again, you just say stuff that is not true or fact! The Vols will do ANYTHING to win. It's been proven in the past.




Ask Bama fans? I'm sure they will conjure something up since Phil had them busted.  UT has always been pretty clean. We wouldn't have fallen from grace by cheating. Think about it.  Those top 5 recruiting classes were  majorly successful based off of instate talent rise and legacies. Peyton only ended up here because OM was in the same situation it's in now. And he liked Cutcliff. 

Bama, OM, and Auburn are dirty. Sure all programs bend the rules,  but not to their extent. As much as I hate UGA, I think them and UT have been pretty honest programs. But I think with Kirby Dumb, that will change


----------



## Horns (Jun 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ask Bama fans? I'm sure they will conjure something up since Phil had them busted.  UT has always been pretty clean. We wouldn't have fallen from grace by cheating. Think about it.  Those top 5 recruiting classes were  majorly successful based off of instate talent rise and legacies. Peyton only ended up here because OM was in the same situation it's in now. And he liked Cutcliff.
> 
> Bama, OM, and Auburn are dirty. Sure all programs bend the rules,  but not to their extent. As much as I hate UGA, I think them and UT have been pretty honest programs. But I think with Kirby Dumb, that will change



OMG. Clean program at UT? Title 9 was from Peyton's time to present. Butch sure is not a saint. I mean being in cahoots with the sheriff is dirty.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux



Post of the month. ^


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ask Bama fans? I'm sure they will conjure something up since Phil had them busted.  UT has always been pretty clean. We wouldn't have fallen from grace by cheating. Think about it.  Those top 5 recruiting classes were  majorly successful based off of instate talent rise and legacies. Peyton only ended up here because OM was in the same situation it's in now. And he liked Cutcliff.
> 
> Bama, OM, and Auburn are dirty. Sure all programs bend the rules,  but not to their extent. As much as I hate UGA, I think them and UT have been pretty honest programs. But I think with Kirby Dumb, that will change



Phil getting Bama busted got UT bout 6 get out of jail free cards. Phil took care of Memphis too and who knows how many other people he ratted out to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2016)

Idk if Art would do this....

https://www.seccountry.com/tennesse...drives-220000-foreign-car-to-impress-recruits


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 3, 2016)

Niceeeee! No diff than landing on the football field of a recruit in a choppah.


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Niceeeee! No diff than landing on the football field of a recruit in a choppah.



Chopper wasn't even in question. The OP asked about the difference between Art and Butch. Last I heard Butch wasn't original enough to do the chopper thing. Touche


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 3, 2016)

He shoulda got the p1 mclaren its way nicer than that merc plus it's half electric so he'd seem environmentally friendly!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

I wish they would quit making those electric Cars.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

Horns said:


> Chopper wasn't even in question. The OP asked about the difference between Art and Butch. Last I heard Butch wasn't original enough to do the chopper thing. Touche




Butch doesn't have the funds that Kirby does!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I wish they would quit making those electric Cars.



The 2017 ford raptor truck will have the v6 ecoboost from the new ford gt. Its slowly going to smaller motors and turbos/chargers.


----------

